# Confession Time



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Let me just start by saying I hate that it's come to this and I'm am truly sorry about this. I've already said to Mark to ban me and I won't be coming back after someone realised that a photo I had used belonged to a friend.
Here's the truth I am called Nicky, I'm 21 I live in Belfast and I'm not engaged or have any children. I have one dog Buster and one rabbit Leo. Everything else I'm afraid has been lies. I'm am really sorry and when I joined I wasn't lying to anyone if you go back and read my earliest posts but I think I got carried away when my life got pretty bad and then I couldn't go back. I really hate that I did this because I have met some wonderful people on here and I hate that I lied to you. I don't expect any of you to forgive me and I won't be back on I promise.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

So, can I ask what made you decide to tell the truth?

Is this serious?


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

As I said someone noticed that a picture of Samara I think was of their friends dog. I could say I was going to tell you but I don't know that I would of once I started lying it was easier to keep going


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Seriously?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Dont know what youve done but respect to you for comming on and saying that. Everybody deserves a second chance.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

You don't have to feel sorry for me I've been lying to you for a long time. It's getting better though


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

OMG im shocked


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Dont know what youve done but respect to you for comming on and saying that. Everybody deserves a second chance.


I don't expect a second chance I'm leaving the forum


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> Let me just start by saying I hate that it's come to this and I'm am truly sorry about this. I've already said to Mark to ban me and I won't be coming back after someone realised that a photo I had used belonged to a friend.
> Here's the truth I am called Nicky, I'm 21 I live in Belfast and I'm not engaged or have any children. I have one dog Buster and one rabbit Leo. Everything else I'm afraid has been lies. I'm am really sorry and when I joined I wasn't lying to anyone if you go back and read my earliest posts but I think I got carried away when my life got pretty bad and then I couldn't go back. I really hate that I did this because I have met some wonderful people on here and I hate that I lied to you. I don't expect any of you to forgive me and I won't be back on I promise.


Hey! sometimes in life we make mistakes, we've all told porkies, i bet nearly everyone on here has told a little white lie to impress on people. Just by opening your soul on here takes alot of courage, and we're not all ogres, i'm sure most of us are big enough to forgive and forget. New year wipe the slate clean thats what i say, i don't know about anyone else.........Stay


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

look everyone tells wee porkies 

I wouldnt leave as its like life forums it passes and noone will remember it ..

i am still confussed..lol sorry 

so you are not nicky from aukland??


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

I can't imagine why anyone would do this, but I assume that you had your reasons.
It's not the end of the world, and if you want to stay, I think you should. 
As far as I know, you have never done anyone harm by your lies


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

No I don't live in Auckland I lied and said I moved from Belfast. I didn't expect anyone to be so nice about it


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I think its a shame you felt you couldn't be yourself and had to hide as someone else 

I don't think you should leave, I wouldn't hold it against you, we all do things we aren't proud of. I think it says a lot that you even post a thread admitting it instead of just disappearing.

Feel free to PM if you wanted to for any reason


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I used to feel the same I couldn't understand why anyone did it. I think it was easier to hide in a much happier life or something thats not an excuse though for lying to you all


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

please stay , it has taken pure guts to admit u lied .


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't even know if I'll be allowed to stay I broke the forum rules


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

did you how????


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Passing off other people's photos as my own they're all either on daily puppy or flickr you could probably find them


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey, what ever your reasons were, you've now told the truth. To my knowledge no-one has been hurt by anything you've said. You have now come clean about it and so are in a better place than you were. Dont beat yourself up about it.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Nicky i'm going to be honest myself and a couple of member's never believed you about the baby's or that you moved. but you havn't done anyone any harm yu havn't hurt anyone. Why not for get about it and move on. no need to leave here though. Pm me if you want a chat.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Its really brave of you to come on here and admit that you lied.

I have a friend who lies about everything... I let her get away with it because her lies do me no harm and she only does it because she's not happy with her real life so she lies to impress people and make herself sound better then what she is.

Please stay on the forum. None of the guys here will hold the fact that you lied against you. Its not like you were telling lies about someone else.

I would be really pleased if you stayed!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I thought some people didn't believe me


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

If it makes you feel any better, i have a confession, my name is really Brad, i'm married to a woman called Angelina, and we have loads of kids, the avitar is of my very good friend, obi wan kenob 'ead


----------



## CheatingRabbit (Sep 15, 2009)

I suspect that many people on here are "economical with the truth" about their real lives. Soem have reasons, others don't.... I don't know about your reasons - nor do I need to

In online life I am 18 yo, 6ft tall with blonde hair and a suntan and muscles and everything and I drive a sports car. With a scintillating personality and witty and funny and liked by everyone and eloquent and witty and not in the least bit geeky.

In reality I am a bit fat, going bald and a bit introverted. I'm a lot of a geek and drive a volvo....


My point? oooh do I have a point?
Many people have "bent the truth" on-line. Some have even out right lied. You ain't the first, you won't be the last! What you do have is the bare faced guts to admit it and apologise!

I, for one (FWIIW), am happy to leave it at that.

CR


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Lol. I can't believe how nice you're all being and that you're willing to forgive me


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> Lol. I can't believe how nice you're all being and that you're willing to forgive me


See we're not so scarey 

If we can be understanding, hopefully admin can too and will let you stay :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I hope so and if anyone suspecting I'm lying again say something to me. I'll tell the truth from now on.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

bullet said:


> If it makes you feel any better, i have a confession, my name is really Brad, i'm married to a woman called Angelina, and we have loads of kids, the avitar is of my very good friend, obi wan kenob 'ead


:lol:

x


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> I hope so and if anyone suspecting I'm lying again say something to me. I'll tell the truth from now on.


Can I be nosey and ask for some photos of Buster and/or your bunny Leo?! Don't know if I have ever seen them, I will stalk your profile first see if I can find any on there


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

It's sad tot hink that you felt you had to invent a whole new person to chat on here, that seems like a major lack of confidence to me.

Well done on coming clean and owning up!

I must admit I had my doubts due to the fact that your profile pics of Sophie look like they are not the same dog.

I don't think you should leave, you've now come clean so just delete the pics, change your signiture and start again.

New year, new start!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

OMG I am actually quite shocked and peeved off  simply because I've loved hearing about your babies and looking forward to when I have my own little one 

This isn't the first time someone on PF has done this though and it probably won't be the last. At least you admitted your wrongs and weren't outed.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Buster pictures are on my profile those are my dog, Leo the site would never let me upload them this is the only one I have on photobucket at the minute:


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

wow.


just wow.

i would never have thought this. im amazed. mainly at how long you managed to keep it up. i wouldnt have managed for so long. i dont know why you felt you had to lie, but nevermind, its all in the past now i guess. 

in all honesty though, you havent hurt anyone. so i dont see a need for you to leave unless Mark says so. 

im sure we would all like you for who you actually are.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> It's sad tot hink that you felt you had to invent a whole new person to chat on here, that seems like a major lack of confidence to me.
> 
> Well done on coming clean and owning up!
> 
> ...


They are the same dog actually from daily puppy I could find the profile if you want. I don't have any confidence in rl not really.



sequeena said:


> OMG I am actually quite shocked and peeved off  simply because I've loved hearing about your babies and looking forward to when I have my own little one
> 
> This isn't the first time someone on PF has done this though and it probably won't be the last. At least you admitted your wrongs and weren't outed.


I understand how annoyed you are completely. But thank you for being nice about it


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ducky said:


> wow.
> 
> just wow.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised I have I've slipped up so many times.Thank you


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm doing that now thank you


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

I am very shocked just because of the whole "babies" situation. I dont agree with you lying about having the twins that is not good. 

But thats just my opinion, if mark says you can stay that will be good, and u need to stay and just not lie anymore.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

That was bad and I'm so sorry that was really wrong I shouldn't have said they were premature I think that did affect people


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow, I'm so shocked.
But as others have said, new start, clean slate, hopefully you will be able to stay and we will all get to know the real you


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Nicky09 said:


> That was bad and I'm so sorry that was really wrong I shouldn't have said they were premature I think that did affect people


I and am sure a lot of people on here were following your threads and thinking about you a lot when you were in labour etc, i genuinely believed you so that has really pissed me off.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Awwwh both Leo and Buster are cute!! Your Leo looks quite like my Mr Snow! He's getting old now though, he's 10 this year 

Very cute pets indeed 

Are you going to teach him to do a handstand?!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I just want to say that Im shocked, not that you have told a few porkies but that you have the guts to own up to it that is incredibly brave. I am with the other people who have said stay it will all be forgotten in a few days, you have hurt nobody with any lies you have told and maybe this fantasy world is where you would actually like to be in your life, I hope you do stay but if you dont I wish you luck.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

bullet said:


> If it makes you feel any better, i have a confession, my name is really Brad, i'm married to a woman called Angelina, and we have loads of kids, the avitar is of my very good friend, obi wan kenob 'ead


BRAD you promised you wouldn't out yourself, I spose I may as well now too  I'm the long suffering and controlling Angie   I hope Jen's not here 

nah Seriously Nicky, I respect your courage to admit you lied. As long as your honest now I will treat you no differently.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> Let me just start by saying I hate that it's come to this and I'm am truly sorry about this. I've already said to Mark to ban me and I won't be coming back after someone realised that a photo I had used belonged to a friend.
> Here's the truth I am called Nicky, I'm 21 I live in Belfast and I'm not engaged or have any children. I have one dog Buster and one rabbit Leo. Everything else I'm afraid has been lies. I'm am really sorry and when I joined I wasn't lying to anyone if you go back and read my earliest posts but I think I got carried away when my life got pretty bad and then I couldn't go back. I really hate that I did this because I have met some wonderful people on here and I hate that I lied to you. I don't expect any of you to forgive me and I won't be back on I promise.


AND?????????? Everyone says a few white lies, dont worry about it, I wouldnt leave though. Everyone knows who you are now and what animals you have so just carry on from here.

Hello and Welcome Nicky09.........hope you have fun on this forum and make alot of friends xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I think deception does actually hurt people when it is someone you care about/know personally. 

I have never known you well enough to actually be too bothered about being lied to though I do feel like a mug having contributed to threads and posts in good faith, now knowing they were totally fabricated. Bizarre.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow i didn't expect that at all. I'm lost for words. If i'm honest lieing about the babies is the only bit i think you will hurt people with especially when you put their picture up that once. Well done for coming clean though that really must have taken some courage, and like everyone has said i'm sure we've all told a porky every now and again. x


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I know and I should never have said that ever and I understand that did really upset people and I totally understand any anger or anything you want to throw at me because of that.

I am going to teach him that actually just working on crawl first


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

You really should remove the babies pictures asap, I think that's the biggest issue really as their parents may not want their pics posted all over a public forum.

Start being yourself now, like a previous poster has said we will all like the REAL you!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am being myself now and the pictures I did delete them at the time


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

I think it is a bit silly to hide behind a computer and lie, I mean I don't have a perfect life but seems people here accept me for me. I just went through a few of your baby posts with my mum and she commenting 'That's not right' etc. I think it was silly to do that, especially that you had lots of people believing you for so long, but well done for coming out and telling us. I mean I think a few people are telling some lies (no names OFC) but well done, and if you stay you stay, if you go then hope your life gets better xx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> That was bad and I'm so sorry that was really wrong I shouldn't have said they were premature I think that did affect people


Not really hun those baby's looked to big to be prem and they wouldn't have come home that early.. I say forget about it. shame one of the member's was slated for saying it on that thread you made. So it may be an idea to pm her with a sorry


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> I am being myself now and the pictures I did delete them at the time


I just managed to find some on the thread about the labour, the pics are still on that one.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I think she was banned seriously anyone thinks I'm lying again PM me and slap me


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> I just managed to find some on the thread about the labour, the pics are still on that one.


Ok I'll go delete them


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bullet said:


> If it makes you feel any better, i have a confession, my name is really Brad, i'm married to a woman called Angelina, and we have loads of kids, the avitar is of my very good friend, obi wan kenob 'ead


And I'm your older daughter from your other affair. Wasnt going to tell them about me waz ya...............mum wants her maintenance now for the last 40 odd years lololol


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

I think most of us all wish we had a different life at one time or another and the beauty of the internet is it allows us to create that new better life. I can't really say anything negative about you lying as most people have already said, we've most of us told porkies at one time or another (let he who is without sin cast the first stone and all that). 

Well done for coming clean, that must have taken a huge amount of bravery. 

I will say this in favour of this forum, most of us would want to know the real you rather than all the fakery of your made up life. Be confident in your own life and we'll accept you for who you are. I'm single, live alone, no children and just have a couple of animals and no exciting life and I've been accepted here just as warmly as anyone else.

I think it's very sad that you didn't feel your own life was 'good enough' for us. But just look at how everyone has given you a second chance, we're interested in you and what you have to say as long as you're honest. Don't blow this chance you've been given.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> I think she was banned seriously anyone thinks I'm lying again PM me and slap me


aw was she banned because of you  I hope not that would be a shame :nonod:


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow. I'm really shocked! I did think some things you said didn't really fit into place but I didn't think much of it because we all forget things at times.. Atleast you have came clean about it all.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> And I'm your older daughter from your other affair. Wasnt going to tell them about me waz ya...............mum wants her maintenance now for the last 40 odd years lololol


Ok! ok! bloody checks in the post


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

It's an incredibly brave thing you did, owning up. I have to say I'm an incredibly gullible person & suspected nothing
I'm sure there are plenty of people who would love to know the real you & if your life is turning to s**t around you there will always be people on here who will listen to your woes, rather than going through all the aggro of telling little white lies that build into big high maintenance lies


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Im not shocked at all tbh.

Ive felt that you were lying for a long time now.

Dont understand why, but cant say i care.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

jaxx said:


> I think most of us all wish we had a different life at one time or another and the beauty of the internet is it allows us to create that new better life. I can't really say anything negative about you lying as most people have already said, we've most of us told porkies at one time or another (let he who is without sin cast the first stone and all that).
> 
> Well done for coming clean, that must have taken a huge amount of bravery.
> 
> ...


I know and I feel really honoured that you are all giving me another chance. I didn't feel it wasn't good enough I just I don't even know what I was thinking.



waterlily said:


> aw was she banned because of you  I hope not that would be a shame :nonod:


I don't think so she was causing a lot of trouble


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Wow. I'm really shocked! I did think some things you said didn't really fit into place but I didn't think much of it because we all forget things at times.. Atleast you have came clean about it all.


I'm sure a lot of it didn't tbh.



simplysardonic said:


> It's an incredibly brave thing you did, owning up. I have to say I'm an incredibly gullible person & suspected nothing
> I'm sure there are plenty of people who would love to know the real you & if your life is turning to s**t around you there will always be people on here who will listen to your woes, rather than going through all the aggro of telling little white lies that build into big high maintenance lies


Thank you



Nonnie said:


> Im not shocked at all tbh.
> 
> Ive felt that you were lying for a long time now.
> 
> Dont understand why, but cant say i care.


A lot of people seem to think this and I wish someone had said sooner


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

the most obvious bit was when you said you were picking up 2 premies at midnight cause the hospital needed the space...not going to happen!

Well done on coming clean tho, took guts not to just disappear


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah that was bad I don't even know. Thank you.

I'm going to if Mark will let me start another account nothing but the truth, post an introduction and hope that you'll forget about this


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

simplysardonic said:


> It's an incredibly brave thing you did, owning up. I have to say I'm an incredibly gullible person & suspected nothing
> I'm sure there are plenty of people who would love to know the real you & if your life is turning to s**t around you there will always be people on here who will listen to your woes, rather than going through all the aggro of telling little white lies that build into big high maintenance lies


Me to i didn't suspect a thing lol


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

A lot of people did and I wish they had said something. I PMd the person I think finally contacted Mark and thanked them


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

wow, i'm speechless. Dont understand this really but hey, each to their own. I suppose i would never doubt anyone on here cos i dont know them from adam. oh well out in the open now.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I think this is a prime example of 'not everything you read on the internet is true' and something I will be able to show my children - people may not be what they say they are. A good lesson learnt - I for one, believed everything you told me. I'm sure the people you gave advice to on coping with dogs and babies did too. I do feel hurt by my misplaced trust - but that's my own stupid fault - you are just a name and words on a computer screen after all.

I do think you are being brave telling us all - assuming of course that this is the truth.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

don`t worry about it hun we all make mistakes and everyone deserves a second chance.

just out of interest do you do this in real life?? i know someone who does and she told me it`s a medical disorder. please don`t take that as offence as it`s not meant to be.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

i hope you have chosen to stay.

i cant say i condone lying, but its just a forum  its not like you have lied to the people close to you in reality. 

try to be proud of who you are, you are still a very interesting lady to us.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I have to say I havent been here long enough to know the regulars well enough to suspect things. That aside using some one elses photos as your own is a huge no no for me. Ive belonged to a parenting forum for almost 6 yrs and we often have trolls with prem babies and one lady found her dd phots being passed off as someone elses and for me thats just sick! The ladies dd had actually died  

Well done for coming clean but I for one will find it hard to know the truth from the lie now xx


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

alaun said:


> I think this is a prime example of 'not everything you read on the internet is true' and something I will be able to show my children - people may not be what they say they are. A good lesson learnt - I for one, believed everything you told me. I'm sure the people you gave advice to on coping with dogs and babies did too. I do feel hurt by my misplaced trust - but that's my own stupid fault - you are just a name and words on a computer screen after all.
> 
> I do think you are being brave telling us all - assuming of course that this is the truth.


I did try to make sure everything I posted when I gave advice was right go ahead and show it to people. I am really sorry I hurt you genuinly I am.



Leah84 said:


> don`t worry about it hun we all make mistakes and everyone deserves a second chance.
> 
> just out of interest do you do this in real life?? i know someone who does and she told me it`s a medical disorder. please don`t take that as offence as it`s not meant to be.


I don't in real life because most of those people I've known forever it would be hard to lie.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> i hope you have chosen to stay.
> 
> i cant say i condone lying, but its just a forum  its not like you have lied to the people close to you in reality.
> 
> try to be proud of who you are, you are still a very interesting lady to us.


Thank you I hate that I lied to everyone you're all so great on here



sarybeagle said:


> I have to say I havent been here long enough to know the regulars well enough to suspect things. That aside using some one elses photos as your own is a huge no no for me. Ive belonged to a parenting forum for almost 6 yrs and we often have trolls with prem babies and one lady found her dd phots being passed off as someone elses and for me thats just sick! The ladies dd had actually died
> 
> Well done for coming clean but I for one will find it hard to know the truth from the lie now xx


I know I can't apologise enough for that I really can't I can promise everyone that from now on it will be the truth but I understand that you mightn't believe me


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

The internet makes it too easy to lead the life you really want, whilst living another, less exciting & more lonely, one.

As people have said, it takes guts to come clean and apologise for what you have done.

If you feel the need to start another "story" pick someone on here that you can trust and pm them to chat through things before heading down the wrong path again.

I suggest changing your profile name and details for a new start in 2010. Remember - we want to know the real you, not someone who you think we would like to know (if that makes sense).


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I won't do it again I promise. I'm going to start a new account and start over if they'll let me.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> I won't do it again I promise. I'm going to start a new account and start over if they'll let me.


im sure they will let you, You have been so honest and used all your guts to come clean, and i for one are really looking forward to getting to know you again


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you for that. I'm just waiting to hear back from Mark


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

alaun said:


> I think this is a prime example of 'not everything you read on the internet is true' and something I will be able to show my children - people may not be what they say they are. A good lesson learnt - I for one, believed everything you told me. I'm sure the people you gave advice to on coping with dogs and babies did too. I do feel hurt by my misplaced trust - but that's my own stupid fault - you are just a name and words on a computer screen after all.
> 
> *I do think you are being brave telling us all *- *assuming of course that this is the truth.*




*That's what I've been thinking, unfortunately there will always be doubt now.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow that is a confession and then some!....shame u had to lie about the babies - I think thats a bit sick but I guess once u started u just couldnt stop....I commend u for coming clean though - took guts - I hope u can look into yourself hun and find out what makes u that unhappy about your real self that u had to make a whole new person up xx


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I understand that there are people from Belfast on here I would be happy to meet up with them with Buster whatever it took to prove myself. I know you won't completely trust me and I understand that I won't even ask that you try


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

you may have led people to believe things that weren`t true but nothing that harmed anyone, yes we were mislead but in the long run you`ve come clean and are sorry for what you did and i think you`ve had a great amount of guts (i`d probably have just run and hid)

the advice you gave on animal care was always correct so you`ve done no harm there. i`m sure you`ll be allowed to stay!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Wow that is a confession and then some!....shame u had to lie about the babies - I think thats a bit sick but I guess once u started u just couldnt stop....I commend u for coming clean though - took guts - I hope u can look into yourself hun and find out what makes u that unhappy about your real self that u had to make a whole new person up xx


I know whats making me unhappy and very soon that will be gone


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

You still need to change your Location


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> you may have led people to believe things that weren`t true but nothing that harmed anyone, yes we were mislead but in the long run you`ve come clean and are sorry for what you did and i think you`ve had a great amount of guts (i`d probably have just run and hid)
> 
> the advice you gave on animal care was always correct so you`ve done no harm there. i`m sure you`ll be allowed to stay!


I did try to make sure it was right. I thought about running trust me but I thought you deserved an explanation


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Midnight said:


> You still need to change your Location


One thing I forgot


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

I have to echo what various other people have said about it being easy to lie over the computer.

I know I and also a few other people have met up with fellow PF members and it is worrying that we could think we know someone, go to meet up and it be someone different which can lead to abductions etc like you hear in the news. Its not just young teenagers etc that can be easily duped but everyone in the world. 

I was totally shocked when i read this thread but must agree that it took guts to come clean.

New year, new start!!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> I did try to make sure everything I posted when I gave advice was right go ahead and show it to people. I am really sorry I hurt you genuinly I am.
> .


I'm annoyed with myself not you - I have spent time researching and asking others in wolfhounds to ask after the breeders in New Zealand you were 'interested in buying a dog from'.

I constantly tell OH and the kids to be careful on forums and here I am wasting a lot of time for a made up person - my mistake not yours!

It is a forum and I'm sure you're not the only person to make facts up about yourself, its easily done. Unfortunately life isn't always all singing and all dancing, it can even be a little mundane. I'm sure we all day dream about what our lives would be like if we won the lottery, had no debt, were slim and gorgeous - sadly, for the majority of us life is just not like that.

I might be miffed now, but by tomorrow I really won't care. Real life issues are important not PF world.

There is no need to leave, I'm sure you still have lots of worthwhile things to say to people.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm suprised the mods or Mark didn't actually notice sooner. I'm guessing you didn't change your IP when you 'moved' so I thought someone might have spotted it. Suppose it depends if they check IPs often.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> I did try to make sure it was right. I thought about running trust me but I thought you deserved an explanation


i`m glad you decided to stay. everyone lies, i do it everyday when people ask how i`m feeling but if i told them the truth i`d be an 'attention seeker'.

now that you`ve come clean, so long as you stay truthful then people will learn to trust you again


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

xxsarahpopsxx said:


> I have to echo what various other people have said about it being easy to lie over the computer.
> 
> I know I and also a few other people have met up with fellow PF members and it is worrying that we could think we know someone, go to meet up and it be someone different which can lead to abductions etc like you hear in the news. Its not just young teenagers etc that can be easily duped but everyone in the world.
> 
> ...


I know and I'm sorry.



alaun said:


> I'm annoyed with myself not you - I have spent time researching and asking others in wolfhounds to ask after the breeders in New Zealand you were 'interested in buying a dog from'.
> 
> I constantly tell OH and the kids to be careful on forums and here I am wasting a lot of time for a made up person - my mistake not yours!
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I do genuinely want to get a wolfhound just from a UK breeder at some point. I hate that you wasted your time on me


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Nicky09 said:


> I know whats making me unhappy and very soon that will be gone


Well that can only be a good thing then....new year new start


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> I'm suprised the mods or Mark didn't actually notice sooner. I'm guessing you didn't change your IP when you 'moved' so I thought someone might have spotted it. Suppose it depends if they check IPs often.


Yeah my ip should still say Belfast I hope.



Leah84 said:


> i`m glad you decided to stay. everyone lies, i do it everyday when people ask how i`m feeling but if i told them the truth i`d be an 'attention seeker'.
> 
> now that you`ve come clean, so long as you stay truthful then people will learn to trust you again


I hope they do but I understand if they don't


----------



## Spectr (Sep 16, 2009)

In a selfish way I'm glad it was a lie because I felt I was going to be a naff Mum compared to you. I know its bad but I guess when you hear about someone who gets loads done, manages loads of dogs and manages twins you think wow I wish I was that good.

Anyway clean slate and things move on.
I guess your not going skydiving then?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I must say i had my doubts as times e.t.c didnt add up, I must say its wrong to use photos of babies and make up about being prem, havin prem babies isnt fun at all I have a 5yr who till suffering from being Only 5weeks early. 

But havin said that that Your Brave for coming out and now telling people the truth, New year new start Your not the only one whos done it and you wont be the last.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Lol there are people that manage it and I'm not so sure I'd be a good mum. I am going to skydive though


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Daynna said:


> I must say i had my doubts as times e.t.c didnt add up, I must say its wrong to use photos of babies and make up about being prem, havin prem babies isnt fun at all I have a 5yr who till suffering from being Only 5weeks early.
> 
> But havin said that that Your Brave for coming out and now telling people the truth, New year new start Your not the only one whos done it and you wont be the last.


I know and I don't think I can apologise enough for that. Thank you


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes I must admit I did think you was super woman with new born twins and all those dogs.:lol: 
Hope you stay around Nicky.{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Daynna said:


> I must say i had my doubts as times e.t.c didnt add up, I must say its wrong to use photos of babies and make up about being prem, havin prem babies isnt fun at all I have a 5yr who till suffering from being Only 5weeks early.
> 
> But havin said that that Your Brave for coming out and now telling people the truth, New year new start Your not the only one whos done it and you wont be the last.


Snap i've had 4 prem babies,hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Lol I don't think I could cope in rl. If Mark lets me I will but the real me this time


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> I'm suprised the mods or Mark didn't actually notice sooner. I'm guessing you didn't change your IP when you 'moved' so I thought someone might have spotted it. Suppose it depends if they check IPs often.


So I take it from that comment that you had realised shall I? With 32000 members if the mods had to check every IP frequently they wouldn't have anytime to moderate never mind have a life - remember, these are volunteers and truth be told most of the mods don't spend that much time on pf anyway!

As for Nicky09, I received a pm from her thanking me for giving her the chance to come clean - why? because, I assume, I said about suspecting her photos... had been suspicious for a while as had a few others I imagine.
Nick09, we all have times when our lives seem mundane, however drawing the line between fantasy and fact is part of being an adult - you may be immature for your age; I don't know, but I DO hope you have learned a lesson. You pushed your luck too often and tbh the babies thing was cruel - there are people who cannot have children; there are people me included who have lost children... you gave no thought to them. To be a fantasist takes brains and a fantasic memory - me, I can't even remember my dog's names at times so am a hopeless liar. The fact is honesty is the best policy.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Indie said:


> Snap i've had 4 prem babies,hope it's nothing serious.


I know I was born 4 weeks early, my sister was born at 32 weeks and was 3lbs3 I know what it can do although she's fine now just in hospital for a month and had to be on a feeding tube.


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Nicky, do you have many friends or hobbies? I find it very sad that someone has resorted to such levels... not even to make friends going by many of your replies to people. Do you think you may have depression? I would visut my GP if I was you for help.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

ally said:


> So I take it from that comment that you had realised shall I? With 32000 members if the mods had to check every IP frequently they wouldn't have anytime to moderate never mind have a life - remember, these are volunteers and truth be told most of the mods don't spend that much time on pf anyway!
> 
> As for Nicky09, I received a pm from her thanking me for giving her the chance to come clean - why? because, I assume, I said about suspecting her photos... had been suspicious for a while as had a few others I imagine.
> Nick09, we all have times when our lives seem mundane, however drawing the line between fantasy and fact is part of being an adult - you may be immature for your age; I don't know, but I DO hope you have learned a lesson. You pushed your luck too often and tbh the babies thing was cruel - there are people who cannot have children; there are people me included who have lost children... you gave no thought to them. To be a fantasist takes brains and a fantasic memory - me, I can't even remember my dog's names at times so am a hopeless liar. The fact is honesty is the best policy.


Yes I know I have learned a very valuable lesson and I won't do it again. I know it did sound very strange at times and I'm surprised no one did out me before someone did anyway to Mark


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ally said:


> So I take it from that comment that you had realised shall I? With 32000 members if the mods had to check every IP frequently they wouldn't have anytime to moderate never mind have a life - remember, these are volunteers and truth be told most of the mods don't spend that much time on pf anyway!
> 
> As for Nicky09, I received a pm from her thanking me for giving her the chance to come clean - why? because, I assume, I said about suspecting her photos... had been suspicious for a while as had a few others I imagine.
> Nick09, we all have times when our lives seem mundane, however drawing the line between fantasy and fact is part of being an adult - you may be immature for your age; I don't know, but I DO hope you have learned a lesson. You pushed your luck too often and tbh the babies thing was cruel - there are people who cannot have children; there are people me included who have lost children... you gave no thought to them. To be a fantasist takes brains and a fantasic memory - me, I can't even remember my dog's names at times so am a hopeless liar. The fact is honesty is the best policy.


Could not agree more x


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

ally said:


> Nicky, do you have many friends or hobbies? I find it very sad that someone has resorted to such levels... not even to make friends going by many of your replies to people. Do you think you may have depression? I would visut my GP if I was you for help.


I do actually I just have a bad family I don't think I'm depressed though


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

ally said:


> So I take it from that comment that you had realised shall I? With 32000 members if the mods had to check every IP frequently they wouldn't have anytime to moderate never mind have a life - remember, these are volunteers and truth be told most of the mods don't spend that much time on pf anyway!
> 
> As for Nicky09, I received a pm from her thanking me for giving her the chance to come clean - why? because, I assume, I said about suspecting her photos... had been suspicious for a while as had a few others I imagine.
> Nick09, we all have times when our lives seem mundane, however drawing the line between fantasy and fact is part of being an adult - you may be immature for your age; I don't know, but I DO hope you have learned a lesson. You pushed your luck too often and tbh the babies thing was cruel - there are people who cannot have children; there are people me included who have lost children... you gave no thought to them. To be a fantasist takes brains and a fantasic memory - me, I can't even remember my dog's names at times so am a hopeless liar. The fact is honesty is the best policy.


to be honest i was a bit down when the babies was mentioned and as much as i have nothing against anyone having a family, it is hard for people like me who can not have children. I hope that other people who can not have children can just ignore baby posts made by people on here as it is difficult.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

That was the worst of what I said and I am truely sorry for that


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> to be honest i was a bit down when the babies was mentioned and as much as i have nothing against anyone having a family, it is hard for people like me who can not have children. I hope that other people who can not have children can just ignore baby posts made by people on here as it is difficult.


I can only imagine your pain 

I for one avoided poison girls posts as much as I could when she first revealed she was pregnant ... but as time goes on it doesn't hurt so much.

OMG I sound so sad :laugh:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Nicky09 said:


> I know I was born 4 weeks early, my sister was born at 32 weeks and was 3lbs3 I know what it can do although she's fine now just in hospital for a month and had to be on a feeding tube.


My youngest was 9 weeks prem.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

OK nicci

Being blunt

I think what you have done is absoloutly disgusting and callous. When your babies were born i knew something wasnt right. But to have pretended pre-term labour amongst all your other woes is downright unforgivable.

Being the mum to a 26 week preemie (if you remember similar to your own now ficticious early labour) i cant imagine why anyone in the world would want to pretend that. I wouldnt wish a premature birth, and all the heartache and problems that goes with it on my worst enemy.

I'm really dissapointed, and sad. I think you need some professional help. Something made you decide to lie and create a completely ficticious life. You need help.


----------



## Spectr (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm glad to hear your still going to skydive, if you need any advice/support let me know but the guys at Wild Geese will look after you really well when you do go. 

I'm off now as I have to get ready for my long drive to the airport, just didn't want you to think I was ignoring you.

As for parenting I don't think you need to be perfect to be a good Mum, so I'm sure when the time comes you'll be great. My mum had prem twins and struggled which is why I always felt bad when I saw how great you did with yours. But at least now you can be inperfect like the rest of us, its not that bad honest


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes I know as I said throw all the anger and whatever else you want at me I am truely sorry


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Spectr said:


> I'm glad to hear your still going to skydive, if you need any advice/support let me know but the guys at Wild Geese will look after you really well when you do go.
> 
> I'm off now as I have to get ready for my long drive to the airport, just didn't want you to think I was ignoring you.
> 
> As for parenting I don't think you need to be perfect to be a good Mum, so I'm sure when the time comes you'll be great. My mum had prem twins and struggled which is why I always felt bad when I saw how great you did with yours. But at least now you can be inperfect like the rest of us, its not that bad honest


Good luck on the plane


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

ally said:


> So I take it from that comment that you had realised shall I? With 32000 members if the mods had to check every IP frequently they wouldn't have anytime to moderate never mind have a life - remember, these are volunteers and truth be told most of the mods don't spend that much time on pf anyway!
> 
> As for Nicky09, I received a pm from her thanking me for giving her the chance to come clean - why? because, I assume, I said about suspecting her photos... had been suspicious for a while as had a few others I imagine.
> Nick09, we all have times when our lives seem mundane, however drawing the line between fantasy and fact is part of being an adult - you may be immature for your age; I don't know, but I DO hope you have learned a lesson. You pushed your luck too often and tbh the babies thing was cruel - there are people who cannot have children; there are people me included who have lost children... you gave no thought to them. To be a fantasist takes brains and a fantasic memory - me, I can't even remember my dog's names at times so am a hopeless liar. The fact is honesty is the best policy.


If people have been talking about having their suspicions then it could of been picked up sooner if someone had told a mod about it and they kept an eye on the situation. Maybe people would only do that if they thought members were at danger from peope making up things. I have my reasons for thinking peoples IPs get checked anyway but lets not go into that..


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't think it's possible to check everyone's ip address but they can go ahead and check mine now


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

sequeena said:


> I can only imagine your pain
> 
> I for one avoided poison girls posts as much as I could when she first revealed she was pregnant ... but as time goes on it doesn't hurt so much.
> 
> OMG I sound so sad :laugh:


I am the same hun which is why I wouldn never have cottened on about nicky cos I didnt really go on the baby posts much ....that is the only thing that I think is really bad cos it is playing with peoples emotions who cannot or are struggling to concieve ....


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

sequeena said:


> I can only imagine your pain
> 
> I for one avoided poison girls posts as much as I could when she first revealed she was pregnant ... but as time goes on it doesn't hurt so much.
> 
> OMG I sound so sad :laugh:


your not sad at all.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I am the same hun which is why I wouldn never have cottened on about nicky cos I didnt really go on the baby posts much ....that is the only thing that I think is really bad cos it is playing with peoples emotions who cannot or are struggling to concieve ....


I know I do I can imagine it hurt people and I don't know that I can ask you to forgive that


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't know if this was suggested in the other 12 pages of this thread... but have you considered professional counselling?

I used to run a massive support forum for teenagers (it's still running but without me!) and we used to get people making stuff up all the time. If they only have 100-200 posts then it's pretty easy to decipher out the liars. To have 6,685 posts of lies though? Really? Please, speak to somebody who can help you out with this.

I don't know you and didn't go through the "pregnancy" posts but I'd be feeling pretty hurt & angry right now. However, I'm guessing you want that kind of reaction so I'll just step away from this thread now and hope you seek the help you (quite possibly) need.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I am the same hun which is why I wouldn never have cottened on about nicky cos I didnt really go on the baby posts much ....that is the only thing that I think is really bad cos it is playing with peoples emotions who cannot or are struggling to concieve ....


Me neither, I congratulate on the birth etc and aww over pictures but unsubscribe from the threads as soon as...



Indie said:


> your not sad at all.


Thank you  x


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

fluffosaur said:


> I don't know if this was suggested in the other 12 pages of this thread... but have you considered professional counselling?
> 
> I used to run a massive support forum for teenagers (it's still running but without me!) and we used to get people making stuff up all the time. If they only have 100-200 posts then it's pretty easy to decipher out the liars. To have 6,685 posts of lies though? Really? Please, speak to somebody who can help you out with this.
> 
> I don't know you and didn't go through the "pregnancy" posts but I'd be feeling pretty hurt & angry right now. However, I'm guessing you want that kind of reaction so I'll just step away from this thread now and hope you seek the help you (quite possibly) need.


Not all of it was lies. I don't want the reaction of people hating me I don't but I know that I deserve it. I'll think about talking to someone


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

The Samaritans are really good and free too

Samaritans Home Page-->

xx


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> OK nicci
> 
> Being blunt
> 
> ...


Agreed......(take out the bit about having a baby - I haven't) but was a premmie twin myself.
Can't believe it took me 12 pages to find someone who seemed hurt/upset by whats gone on!
Ok, probably my fault for believing things I see....but what kind of person would I be if I doubted everything.....although from now on I will certainly think twice about sending congratulations to people for various things etc.

And how do we know this is actually the truth now??


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I can understand any suspicions and I would be happy to prove in anyway you want that now this is the truth. I can understand I hurt people and I'm really sorry


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Nicky09 said:


> I know I do I can imagine it hurt people and I don't know that I can ask you to forgive that


Well its not like u know everyones personal situation but yeah there are bound to be people on here who are struggling to concieve or have some other personal history where children are concerend - u have come clean and in my eyes thats a start.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I am the same hun which is why I wouldn never have cottened on about nicky cos I didnt really go on the baby posts much ....that is the only thing that I think is really bad cos it is playing with peoples emotions who cannot or are struggling to concieve ....


yea i just clicked to congratulate Nicky on her babies, but i didnt read anything else.

to be honest i only congratulate new babies because i dont want to look like an arrogent moo. i know that sounds nasty, but im sure many people understand the pain.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

francesandjon said:


> Agreed......(take out the bit about having a baby - I haven't) but was a premmie twin myself.
> Can't believe it took me 12 pages to find someone who seemed hurt/upset by whats gone on!
> Ok, probably my fault for believing things I see....but what kind of person would I be if I doubted everything.....although from now on I will certainly think twice about sending congratulations to people for various things etc.
> 
> And how do we know this is actually the truth now??


I think we just have to give the benefit of the doubt as this is the internet. The only good thing from this is it's not real life, a lot of us will never meet.

I'm angry too but it just takes too much energy to argue about it... if you get what I mean


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Nicky - 6687 posts is a HUGE amount.. that time could have been spent making friends in real life. I don't know how people are going to take you after this, but I do think you do need some help. I find it sad that you have done this; yes it does go to show that some people are not what they seem but you have to get real. I admire you for putting this thread up and responding to the replies quite honestly it would seem, BUT you cannot just move on from this without some help. Will pm you.

As for one reply above being blunt, that person themselves have not endeared themselves on here so imo have no right to be so righteous and judgemental.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I understand people are angry that's why I was going to leave why I considered running away when I got the PM from Mark I'm sorry I hurt people and I know I keep saying that. I just hope you can forgive me eventually


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Nicky09 said:


> Not all of it was lies. I don't want the reaction of people hating me I don't but I know that I deserve it. I'll think about talking to someone


i hope you do seek help , i dont have a great exciting life , i have three kids and two dogs i dont work my partner lost his job last year and so far has struggled to find another one which means we are on benefits which we hate ! we dont go out at night even though my kids go to see there dad sat till sun evening . we would all love the glitz and glamour but not everone has it , maybe if you had just told the truth from the start you would of found people would have liked you for what you really are anyway .

but like most have said new year new start , By the way im lisa and im from coventry and im looking forward to reading about the REAL you


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

vickie1985 said:


> yea i just clicked to congratulate Nicky on her babies, but i didnt read anything else.
> 
> to be honest i only congratulate new babies because i dont want to look like an arrogent moo. i know that sounds nasty, but im sure many people understand the pain.


Yes hun I do understand ....its hard not to be a bit resentful sometimes we are only human


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

ally said:


> Nicky - 6687 posts is a HUGE amount.. that time could have been spent making friends in real life. I don't know how people are going to take you after this, but I do think you do need some help. I find it sad that you have done this; yes it does go to show that some people are not what they seem but you have to get real. I admire you for putting this thread up and responding to the replies quite honestly it would seem, BUT you cannot just move on from this without some help. Will pm you.
> 
> As for one reply above being blunt, that person themselves have not endeared themselves on here so imo have no right to be so righteous and judgemental.


Not all of it was lies and I have a lot of friends in rl. I'll think about talking to someone but I think getting rid of the huge problem in my life it will be happening soon will help a lot. I don't care if people are blunt they have every right to be that way


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

ally said:


> As for one reply above being blunt, that person themselves have not endeared themselves on here so imo have no right to be so righteous and judgemental.


Just because i havent endeared myself to you doesnt mean i am without friends on here.

I am entitled to my opinion as much as anyone else. Particularly after the first "labour scare" with the twins when i spent much time pming nicci's ficticious husband with practical help and support.

Who gives you the right to say who is and who isnt allowed to express an opinion ally?


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

You have every right to be nasty I don't blame you I would probably be doing the same thing


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Nicky can i just ask, all the lies........was they lies because you was hiding yourself? or secretly big dreams?? including the babies??


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

A bit of both maybe the move to New Zealand I do want to do at some point the babies I'm not so sure


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I cant believe what ime reading, the only thing i did think was she spends an awfull long time on her to say she has 2 babies.

Whatever you think of yourself and how lowdown you feel if anything you are an incredibly brave person to come on here and admit this so whatever problems you have you will have the courage to overcome them so allways keep that in mind when the going gets a little rough.

I remember me speaking to you on a thread just before you went into labour then we heard from your other half that the babies had been born and they were all lies i never suspected, but you did give us all a laugh when your mum-in-law came to visit i cant believe you carried all this on, but never mind what is done is done and we all have to move on and if we can all move on and want you to stay then you must stay and move on. I will take a while before people can honestly trust you but what is big news today will soon be history. Stay with us NICKY it wont be easy for you but i will and many more will be willing to help you along.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> A bit of both maybe the move to New Zealand I do want to do at some point the babies I'm not so sure


you must feel so strange right now and clearly are feeling very guilty.

i hope that pretty soon this thread can be deleted and a new account opened for you and your fresh start.


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Just because i havent endeared myself to you doesnt mean i am without friends on here.
> 
> I am entitled to my opinion as much as anyone else. Particularly after the first "labour scare" with the twins when i spent much time pming nicci's ficticious husband with practical help and support.
> 
> Who gives you the right to say who is and who isnt allowed to express an opinion ally?


Is that a guilty conscience because I never mentioned you? We are all entitled to our opinions that is why it is a forum. Sometimes, we all get frustrated or angry and write things that can be misconstrued, but you weren't the only person taken in by Nicky.

Nicky I don't think you should reply anymore - step back and take time out. See how things go if the admin and mods allow you to stay a member after maybe a period of timeout.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm not expecting people to trust me I know that will take a while if ever. I'm not sure I can believe it either I normally wouldn't have the attention span for something like this


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

ally said:


> Is that a guilty conscience because I never mentioned you? We are all entitled to our opinions that is why it is a forum. Sometimes, we all get frustrated or angry and write things that can be misconstrued, but you weren't the only person taken in by Nicky.
> 
> Nicky I don't think you should reply anymore - step back and take time out. See how things go if the admin and mods allow you to stay a member after maybe a period of timeout.


Thats a good idea I'll wait until they contact me with whatever they've chosen to do


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

ally said:


> Is that a guilty conscience because I never mentioned you? We are all entitled to our opinions that is why it is a forum. Sometimes, we all get frustrated or angry and write things that can be misconstrued, but you weren't the only person taken in by Nicky.
> 
> Nicky I don't think you should reply anymore - step back and take time out. See how things go if the admin and mods allow you to stay a member after maybe a period of timeout.


and still my question holds.....

*what gives you the right to say who is and who isnt allowed an opinion?*


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

She doesn't thats your opinion and you can voice it I'm all for freedom of speech


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> and still my question holds.....
> 
> *what gives you the right to say who is and who isnt allowed an opinion?*


Funny that we havent seen u on here in absolutely ages but then at the first hint of thread where u can rip someone to shreds there u are


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I think we have gone as far as it can,with this thread.
Sometimes things happen for a reason.


----------

